
China Hits a Coronavirus Milestone: No New Local Infections - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/world/asia/china-coronavirus-zero-infections.html
======
joe_the_user
China has achieved both the approximate local elimination of the virus and the
ability to detect new infections.

I believe that this is a counter-argument to claims that any quarantine
strategy faces the virus "bouncing back" afterwards.

Social distancing, aggressive testing and contact tracing together should be
able to put a local end to the virus regardless of the situation in other
parts of the world. Now, is what's needed.

Because we really can't afford or even survive the alternative.

